# feeling anxious after upping synthroid dose -- normal?



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

hello,
ive been taking synthroid 25 mcg for 10 days. then i upped my dose this past monday to 50 mcg. today (wednesday), i feel anxious, wired, and a stiff neck. kind of in a wired weird state. i woke up a flood of anxiety just reached my head to my toes. i was told, i upped too much? Should i have upped to 12-13 mcg instead of 25 mcg more? I dont know what I did wrong, but im sure i dont feel good. -__- discouraged even.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

smelliebellie said:


> hello,
> ive been taking synthroid 25 mcg for 10 days. then i upped my dose this past monday to 50 mcg. today (wednesday), i feel anxious, wired, and a stiff neck. kind of in a wired weird state. i woke up a flood of anxiety just reached my head to my toes. i was told, i upped too much? Should i have upped to 12-13 mcg instead of 25 mcg more? I dont know what I did wrong, but im sure i dont feel good. -__- discouraged even.


That may have been too much. When I increased, it was only 12mcgs at a time. Your body needs time to get used to it.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you up this on your own or did the doctor prescribe the increased dose?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

sjmjuly - that is what other synthroid users have told me. I upped too soon to 50 mcgs when it shouldve been 12mcg. my question is, do i up 12 mcg everytime for a week? and for how long?

ca-lynn - my endocrinoligist prescribed me at 50mcg to start with. she said if it was too much to start at 25mcg. so i took 25mcg to start with instead since im sensitive to medication. i was on 25 mcg for ten days. Monday, i went to 50 and today I feel wired but not unbearably wired with a little anxiety.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You don't up the dose based on calendar days. You change it based on how you feel. And whatever you do, don't go above 50 mcg.

Are you using 25 or 50 mcg pills? Do you have both dose pills on hand?

Frankly, I'd go back to 25 mcg for a few days to get yourself back to square one. Then see how you feel. If not better, I'd go up 12 mcg. Right now you have a surplus in your system, it would seem, so you don't want to monkey around by giving it more. BUT RUN THIS BY YOUR DOCTOR BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> You don't up the dose based on calendar days. You change it based on how you feel. And whatever you do, don't go above 50 mcg.
> 
> Are you using 25 or 50 mcg pills? Do you have both dose pills on hand?
> 
> Frankly, I'd go back to 25 mcg for a few days to get yourself back to square one. Then see how you feel. If not better, I'd go up 12 mcg. Right now you have a surplus in your system, it would seem, so you don't want to monkey around by giving it more. BUT RUN THIS BY YOUR DOCTOR BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING.


CA-Lynn gives you great advice here. That jumpy, over-medicated feeling is HORRIBLE. When you are first taking thyroid meds, you have to go very SLOW with the dosing. Your system isn't used to it. Low and slow is the best way to go. Make SURE you talk to you doc.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Ca-Lynn- thank you. I only have 50mcg of Synthroid in hand. When i initially started taking the pills, I was cutting them in half.

I will run this by the doctor. However, do you think I should try 36 mcg by adding 12 mcg to the 25 mg tomorrow am? Or just stay on 25 mcg for a few days and add 12 more?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

sjmjuly- thank you, i didnt know upping at 50mcg would make me feel wired/tired.  this is all new to me.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

smelliebellie said:


> sjmjuly- thank you, i didnt know upping at 50mcg would make me feel wired/tired.  this is all new to me.


I know how you feel. When I was first diagnosed I thought I was going to go crazy. I would do what CA-Lynn said. Go back to the 25 for a few days until the wired feeling goes away. Then up by only 12 and "wear it" for awhile. I could easily tell when I was going through the process when I needed to increase. I would increase and feel great for a couple of weeks. Then I would start to have symptoms and feel like doo doo again. So I would increase again by 12. This process took me months. I started taking just 1/8th of a grain (I take Naturethroid) and slowly worked my way to 1 grain (65mcgs) It's definately a process and it takes time and patience. I know it's hard cause you feel like total crap and want to feel better ASAP, but with thyroid issues, nothing happens quickly. Once you reach your optimal level, you will feel better and your symptoms will cease or level off. I still get a "reminder" now and then that I have hashi's, but I feel WAY better than I did a year ago.
And by all means, DO NOT go above what the doc prescribed until you have had new labs done. While titrating, you will need your levels checked every 8 weeks until you "get there" with your right dose.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And just so you know.....it could be that you never go above 25 + 12 mcg. That is, 50 mcg may not be the optimum dose for you. But right now you're in the early stages of dosing and you really do have to titrate SLOWLY.

I'm not sure how well those 50mcg pills will cut in half, let alone quarters. If I were you I'd call the doctor and ask her/him to phone in a script based on 50 mcg daily, but in the form of 25 mcg pills. This way it will be easier to cut a 25-pill in half, than quarter a 50 mcg pill. And you'll have enough in the event that you do titrate up to 50 mcg eventually.

To be clear, ask for a total of 1500 mcg for the month in the form of 25 mcg pills. This means you will get 60 each 25 mcg pills. Your doctor will have to write/call the pharmacy. You should be able to call the doctor's office and tell the staff what you want to do and they'll run it by the doc.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Ca-Lynn, thank you!!!! i will inform my dr about that. The thing is, when I first saw her, she gave me samples of the Synthroid (3 boxes with 14 pills of 50mcg) from her office. I never had to go to a pharmacy to pick up the medication. My other issue is, shes in California and im in Hawaii with my family so I dont know if calling in a prescription from Ca to a pharmacy in hawaii would work? in the meantime, ill just have to go back to the 25 mcg.

sjm july- how come you are no longer on Synthroid? Did it not work for you? and how long is this wired feeling supposed to last?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

smelliebellie,

These are your most recent labs when you were on 25mcg of Synthroid.



> my recent labs:
> tsh 0.77 (0.3-3)
> free t3 3.13 (2.5-3.9)
> free t4 1.05 (0.58-1.64)
> ...


3.2 is mid range FT-3 you are almost there.

1.11 is mid range for FT-4

I don't know your whole story but with those labs being on a 25mcg dose of Synthroid a slight adjustment up is all you need. Doubling your dose is the reason for the anxiety you are experiencing. You can alternate doses with Synthroid - for example, taking 50mcg 2-3 days a week for 6 weeks then having a lab draw. You are so close to ideal labs , you are in the tweak phase. Not everybody fels best at 3/4 of range. I for one feel a bit anxious.

Change your dose down for awhile and stick to it for 4-6 weeks and re- test before making further adjustments.

Keep your doctor informed of what you are doing.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Lovlkn -

ahh, thank you! i appreciate the help. and i will give my doctor a call tomorrow ASAP before i make any changes! yes i feel a bit anxious but i dont feel like i drank 10 cups of coffee! do you know how long i will feel this way? i was feeling just fine on 25 mcg. my pain wasnt as bad, no brain fog, no constipation, but the fatigue did still linger.. but i wasnt confined to my bed and able to run errands like grocery shop!


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

sjmjuly - have you had a mildly enlarged thyroid? have you had your thyroid taken out? have u experienced hashitoxicosis?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> Lovlkn -
> 
> ahh, thank you! i appreciate the help. and i will give my doctor a call tomorrow ASAP before i make any changes! yes i feel a bit anxious but i dont feel like i drank 10 cups of coffee! do you know how long i will feel this way? i was feeling just fine on 25 mcg. my pain wasnt as bad, no brain fog, no constipation, but the fatigue did still linger.. but i wasnt confined to my bed and able to run errands like grocery shop!


The anxiety should dissipate in a few days.

Going back into your posts - had you only been on 25mcg for 10 days before going up to the 50mcg?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> Lovlkn -
> 
> ahh, thank you! i appreciate the help. and i will give my doctor a call tomorrow ASAP before i make any changes! yes i feel a bit anxious but i dont feel like i drank 10 cups of coffee! do you know how long i will feel this way? i was feeling just fine on 25 mcg. my pain wasnt as bad, no brain fog, no constipation, but the fatigue did still linger.. but i wasnt confined to my bed and able to run errands like grocery shop!


Make sure your ferritin is where it should be.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't have an enlarged thyroid, and I still have the sucker in my neck. In the begining I experienced ALOT of hashitoxicosis, but once meds and supplements were started, I hardly have any symptoms at all. I also went gluten free and had all my silver fillings replaced in my teeth.
I don't take Synthroid and never have. I tried another synthetic (Levothroid) and couldn't take it. As I posted before, I am one of those people that don't convert T4 to T3 very well and I switched to Naturethroid which is like Armour.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Lovlkn- yes i was taking 25 mcg of synthroid for 10 days, upped my dose this past monday to 50 mcg and started feeling weird yesterday. today, i didnt take it at all and waiting for the doctor to call me back.

andros - ferritin level is 65.7 (11-306.8) my PRIMARY dr, not endo didnt think i needed supplementation. i am still SO fatigued. what should i do?

sjmjuly- im so glad you are symptom free! i wanna be in your shoes! just gotta give synthroid a chance  i had a reverse t3 done by my endo who prescribed the armour, but idk the results on that. been gluten free for 5 weeks now and unfortunately still have my silver fillings. the endo who prescribed armour ordered a food allergy testing and heavy metal testing as well. What happened when you took Levothyroid if you can refresh my memory?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

smelliebellie said:


> Lovlkn- yes i was taking 25 mcg of synthroid for 10 days, upped my dose this past monday to 50 mcg and started feeling weird yesterday. today, i didnt take it at all and waiting for the doctor to call me back.
> 
> andros - ferritin level is 65.7 (11-306.8) my PRIMARY dr, not endo didnt think i needed supplementation. i am still SO fatigued. what should i do?
> 
> sjmjuly- im so glad you are symptom free! i wanna be in your shoes! just gotta give synthroid a chance  i had a reverse t3 done by my endo who prescribed the armour, but idk the results on that. been gluten free for 5 weeks now and unfortunately still have my silver fillings. the endo who prescribed armour ordered a food allergy testing and heavy metal testing as well. What happened when you took Levothyroid if you can refresh my memory?


Since I don't convert very well, the Levothroid made me feel horrible. Could NOT sleep AT ALL. Jittery, dizzy - felt like an overdose of T4. Just wasn't for me. Some people do just fine on it. My mother has taken it for years and does great. People that don't convert well usually need a little T3. I started Naturethroid and did great. 
Gluten free is good. The removal of silver fillings is disputed, but I sure felt good after they were replaced. You heavy metal test results will show if you have an issue. Did your doctor start you on Selenium? I think that helps too.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

sjmjuly- yes, my doctor did recommend taking selenium. however, ive been eating 2-3 brazil nuts a day. i was told that was enough to take. is that correct? If i do start taking selenium, ill start at 100mcg. im sorry you didnt do well on the levo. I hope I do okay with synthroid, if not i can try the armour. Im glad your mom also has no problems with it!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> Lovlkn- yes i was taking 25 mcg of synthroid for 10 days, upped my dose this past monday to 50 mcg and started feeling weird yesterday. today, i didnt take it at all and waiting for the doctor to call me back.
> 
> andros - ferritin level is 65.7 (11-306.8) my PRIMARY dr, not endo didnt think i needed supplementation. i am still SO fatigued. what should i do?
> 
> sjmjuly- im so glad you are symptom free! i wanna be in your shoes! just gotta give synthroid a chance  i had a reverse t3 done by my endo who prescribed the armour, but idk the results on that. been gluten free for 5 weeks now and unfortunately still have my silver fillings. the endo who prescribed armour ordered a food allergy testing and heavy metal testing as well. What happened when you took Levothyroid if you can refresh my memory?


Your labs were not that off to start - you did the right thing by starting on 25mcg of Synthroid. While your doctor prescribed 50mcg that is obviously too much based on the symptoms you are having taking it now. I always ease into higher doses to see how my body reacts.

Being on a replacement only 10 days then switching doses it makes it impossible to figure out anything by lab's.

Stick to a dose and test in 6 weeks. Based on what's you've posted so far I think alternating 25mcg and 50 mcg might be the best option for you. Test in 6 weeks and see what your labs are and how you feel.

My experience from reading posts from this board is when ppl switch so quickly to a Armour from a levothyroxine drug it makes things worse. You get your thyroid into this change mode and it makes you feel worse.

Pick a plan and stick to it.

I think your iron is too low - if you are not taking a multi vitamin you might want to begin one with iron in it.

Don't forget to tell your doctor what med changes you are making.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I was reading this thread, and found myself seeking original labs:



> hello,
> i finally had a 2nd endo prescribe me a starting low dose of Synthroid 50 mcg.
> She also prescribed 50,000 IU VIT D2/weekly
> 
> ...


Is it correct that yet another doctor has also prescribed Armour, to go with the 50 mcg of Synthroid you got from this one?

And then, in another thread, you have posted that in the last 6 weeks you have lost almost 10% of your body weight (9 pounds).

Have you considered for a moment, that you probably don't need even a low dose of replacement? With normal labs to start (regardless of your antibodies, that high free T3 is the best indicator of available thyroid hormone), several people here previously indicated that you probably did not need replacement meds--especially given that your Free T3 was so high in the beginning.

If you are having symptoms (anxiety, weight loss), perhaps it is because you do not need thyroid replacement medication. It was suggested by others that perhaps the extreme fatigue that you were reporting was not due to thyroid--seeing your numbers, and your recent posts, I would tend to agree.

Has any of the several endos you have seen run a TSI--thyroid stimulating antibodies--test? That would be revealing.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

lovlkn - thank you. ill let me dr know any changes. she called me back and told me to stick to 25 mcg til i see which will be the end of this month and that will be 6 weeks. however, its just a visit to see how im doing. she doesn't want to test to see where i am til another 2 months. the lab slip says (3 months from 10/24/12) which was the last time i saw her. does that sound right? I thought you were supposed to test every six weeks to see where i am.

lainey - No, the armour was prescribed by my md and the synthroid was prescribed by my endo. right now, i am on synthroid. i dont take armour. it's just there as an option if synthroid fails. right now, i will stick to see if synthroid works for me. Yes, ive considered but the fact that I've had symptoms of hashi's led me to believe that I needed to be on some sort of replacement to relieve me of my symptoms. the extreme fatigue and bed bound feeling i had three weeks ago has alleviated. i am able to take showers, go out to run errands, and even SIT upright to eat meals. three weeks ago, that was impossible. i bet it was my thyroid flaring up. yes, ive had TSI done. it was 81 (<120%) last time it was checked. the anxiety and weight loss has subsided. i dont feel anxious anymore because i started the synthroid. i only felt anxious when i UPPED my dose on wednesday. I have been referred to a rheumatologist so i hope whatever he has to say can attribute to why I have been hit with such extreme fatigue. i see people on here and everywhere else with hashi's and still continue to work a full time job. I am unfortunately stuck at home and on disability.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you had your Ferritin checked?

Low D causes fatigue too.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

lovlkn -

vitamin d 23 (20-100)
ferritin 67 (11-306.8)
transferrin 256 (190-382)
vitamin b 12 level 668 (180-914)
red blood cell count 3.90 (4.2.-5.4)
white blood cell count 3.8 (4.5-11)

right now im supplementing with vitamin d 50,000/week. no supplementation for ferritin, transferring or vitamin b12 because my dr didnt "think" i need it and that its within normal range. thoughts?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It all looks normal to me.

My lab has a normal range of 3.8 - 5.10 for RBC - so you're normal.
My lab has a normal range of 3.8 - 10.8 for WBC - so you're normal there, too.

I've seen people take too much D3 when they don't need it. You're normal and I think it's silly to take megadoses of it. You DO know you can cardiac problems with overdosing, right?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

thank you ca-lynn, i appreciate your response. sticking to what the doctor ordered  not taking any more or less.


----------

